# Getting jumped on for trying to help



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I just had a friend get really irritated with me. She has the crud that seems to be going around. I immediately offered to bring over some colloidial silver and ALJ(nature's sunshine product for the lungs). She said she wasn't interested in any of that junk because it doesn't work!

This got me to thinking. She is correct....it doesn't work for her. Why? Because she won't consider taking it until after she is really really sick and when it doesn't magically cure her, she concludes that it doesn't work. The funny thing is, she doesn't seem to lose faith in pharmaceuticals even after she's been sick for over a week :shrug:

Since I stopped using chemicals to treat sickness and have gone the all natural route, I am the healthiest I've ever been. I think part of the reason is that I eat a better diet than most folks. Very few preservatives or chemicals in what I eat. I avoid food allergens that drag down my immune system as much as possible. I also think that part of it is that I take action at the very first sign that I might be catching something.

My friends reaction is just one example. It is so frustrating to know how to help folks in a better, healthier way and they have no interest in it and get mad at me for offering to help. I'm sure some of you experience the same thing. I'm about at the point of just not saying anything. It appears that folks enjoy suffering....sigh.

P.S. Thought I'd mention that I never try to charge folks anything. I give them the herbs, etc. So this isn't because they think I'm trying to get money from them.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Some people are not able to hear what you are saying. I know it is sad because things could help them. But they just cannot hear it. So you just go on.
One of my close friends is an herbalist and has some other licenses in massage and things. She LOVES to talk to me because I hear what she says, and we can look things up and discuss them together. I tell her about a shuzi and we talk about things for hours because we KNOW some of these things work so well. But not everyone can hear what she says. If she suggests something simple like lemon essential oil for a blister or whatever, they just ignore her. They don't have the ability to understand what she is saying. It is like speaking about deep things to a child. They just cannot hear or understand.
We have to pity those people, not be hurt by them. They just don't have the knowledge base or understanding to hear what you are saying. And it is sad for them because they are loosing so much benefit. But you just go on and share these things with people who can accept and hear what you are saying. To everything there is a season..... and this person who you tried to help is just not in a season of her life and knowledge that she could accept the blessing you were trying to give her. That is sad. But it is ok. You just go on and be thankful for the things that you have learned.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I also wanted to say that I love the excitement coming from your original post. I understand that excitement. I'm so glad you have been blessed learning about alternative natural treatments for many things.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

I stopped trying to help some people like that. Have you ever had them try something you suggested and they get detox side effects and blame you? BTW, I sent you a pm did you get it? Good for you learning to take control of you health.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

SIS-IN-Law is an RN. DB won't consider anything else but her medicine. He's like the above; says it doesn't work for him. In reality, he doesn't give it enough time.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Holistic living, religion, politics, child rearing, dog rearing...these are things that people seem to be vey passionate and closed-minded about.

I find that if you try to speak to anyone about these topics, all they hear is "lalalalalalalal." All you can do sometimes is sit back and watch someone walk down the opposite path that you walk, if they have no desire to look at other paths. An example would be a friend who's mother died at a young age; she now has 2 toddlers, the family is obese, at the doctors sick month after month and always getting everyone pumped full of more drugs and vaccines, constantly baking cakes and fried foods. I don't think they even question why some people have not been sick in 10 years and how diet and lifestyle may have something to do with it. It can be hard to sit back and silently watch it happen.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Unfortunately, I am becoming convinced that many people enjoy the attention and pity they receive when they are sick. It doesn't seem to matter if they pay for it by costly doctors and meds. It is an excuse to slow down after becoming exhausted from running the rat race.

The key is taking responsibility and we are all in various stages of that and the corresponding learning curve. When we spend the time, money and effort required to eat healthy and untainted foods. Then also to provide for ourselves remedies that assist the body to heal, not continue to tear it down further while the dis-ease is hopefully being annihilated. We reap the benefits of having a strong immune system that will fight off most illnesses without much notice.

Taking responsibility for our own health means saying "no" at times and getting the rest we need as well. It is counter-culture. What you are coming up against is the way the public has been trained to think since modern medicine was promoted by the Rockefeller foundation. Until then modern medicine was considered quackery by most. You're experiencing the conflict that results from coming against generations of established patterns of thought by offering a simple, healthful remedy by a "non-expert".

When offering a solution to people, I usually share what helps me in their situation. I hang the carrot out there, but don't try to get them to take it. People will pursue the topic, if they are interested or (like me) go and do the research themselves. It's too bad that these simple remedies are not more easily received as they are actually health-promoting. Other cultures are much more open than our because many of them still use remedies over pharmaceuticals. 

You may have actually planted a seed even though you suffered rejection. There was a long time when I was not awake. It was a combination of things that caused me to seek out truths instead of just receiving everything that was spewed out at me. Be encouraged.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Very well stated Darlene!

Part of my problem is I am a goal oriented over achiever with not as much in the way of patience as I'd like! When I know I can 'fix' something, it is an extreme irritant to me not to be allowed to do so, whether it be a sinus infection, construction project, etc.

I absolutely think you nailed it on this one. She stays sick all the time. I try to encourage her by telling her my own experiences, but she is unwilling to change anything at all. I'm sure that it is an irritant to her that I offer help, but no sympathy.


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

Boy, can I relate. 

My SIL got a severe candida infection, and asked me for home remedies. I spent two hours compiling a list of multiple different treatments she could try, with tips and simple instructions so she wouldn't get overwhelmed. Instead, she ignored the remedies _she_ asked for and continued to take heavy antibiotics and complain that the thrush wasn't going away. 

My dad had a gallbladder attack, and was told the only solution was to have it removed. A dietary change wasn't even an option he'd consider. I guess surgery was just easier.

:shrug:


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

In my experience, sometimes it doesnt matter what you do, what you avoid, what you take or don't take, what you eat or don't eat - you still get sick, and it still takes awhile to get over it no matter what....


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

Some people just don't want to be helped. Others have known people who got dangerously ill or died from "fad" medicine and lump everything that didn't come from Big Pharma in the same boat. Either way, you tried.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I have used ALJ for years. It works better than the drugs I keep getting rx'd. REminds me I am out..need to get more like very soon. I am prone to broncitis that stays all winter if I don't keep on it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I watched my SIL die from lung cancer. She and her DH would not even look at anything alternative, even vitamins. She would have been much more comfortable, I won't say cured, if they would have been open to some things that other people had to offer.

I would rather someone say "no thank you" than take what I have and then not use it.

I still offer bits of advice, people can take it or leave it. I think if you want people to take you seriously, you start selling stuff. You sell soap, dried lavender, whatever. If people think that other people take you seriously and actually pay you for your stuff, you become an expert. You don't even have to sell much, go to the local market during the summer.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

It is all because of the "better living through chemistry" attotude that was promoted in the 50's. People do not believe old remedies work because medicine is "better" Thye have no clue that many medicines have thoier basis in alternative medicine!

You cannot preach to the public they tend to be close minded until something opens their eyes up! My DH was one of these and when things I told him would happen started happening he realized that I understood a lot of things he didn't even open his eyes to.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"She said she wasn't interested in any of that junk because it doesn't work!

This got me to thinking. She is correct....it doesn't work for her. Why? Because she won't consider taking it until after she is really really sick and when it doesn't magically cure her, she concludes that it doesn't work. The funny thing is, she doesn't seem to lose faith in pharmaceuticals even after she's been sick for over a week







"

The sickness is greater than the passing crud. The sickness is closed-mind rigid thinking AND being bamboozled by advertising and propaganda. It is a death warrant combination. The cholesterol reduction scam is one, "mother's little helper" pills in the 1950s was another, Pome juice is another. (I suspect the real players on that one will never come out.)

BTW, if the crud you are talking about is the flu, we've been fighting it with a bunch of strategies for about a month (probably two strains, one after the other). Eventually NO medicine or treatment works to cure our ills and we die.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

The best medicine is a healthy immune system. After years of "catching" everything I am so excited to see my body being able to fight things off even if it takes a couple/few days.

One of the easiest things is simply to cut out sugar. All of it. All the time. It is toxic and one of the worst things we can consume. Since the seat of our immune system in in the health of our gut that is the place to start. People think that getting sick is normal because it happens so frequently. Really, it is abnormal and we have been taught that drugs are normal and necessary to live. Actually, they are killing us. I am so glad to understand this. It is making a world of difference in our lives here at the homestead. We are using a natural remedy and diet to control blood sugar. We are adding a couple of supplements to promote healing of the pancreas. We are off of the diabetic meds (which were not working well enough and docs always wanted to add other meds to them) and our numbers are better than they were on the meds.

It is work to make the remedies and especially to cook without using grains and sugar so if popping pills are easier, then healing is not for everyone. It took us a while to make the commitment. I am so glad we did.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

SageLady said:


> In my experience, sometimes it doesnt matter what you do, what you avoid, what you take or don't take, what you eat or don't eat - you still get sick, and it still takes awhile to get over it no matter what....


That is so true. Not everything in life is fixable. It is wrong to look down on others for being ill. Sometimes, it is just not fixable no matter what is done. We should never assume that they "deserve" it because they cause it themselves or don't do this or that. Bad things can and do happen to good people.


----------

